# Cous Cous -fen- Tog Tog



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I made this up Saturday night. It came out pretty good. But no pictures as we were a too tired and hungry by the time I finished cooking.  

Cous Cous-
1 small zucchini - quartered and chopped into bite size pieces
1 small bell pepper - sliced and chopped coursely, red works nicely for color, but any color will do
3 cloves garlic - chopped
1 medium onion - coursely chopped
1/2 can of chick peas/garbonzo beans - drained
4 servings of your favorite cous cous
chicken broth/water - enough to prepare 5 servings of the cous cous
1 handful of raisins
1 handful of pine nuts (optional)
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Salt
Pepper
small bunch cilantro for garnish (optional)

Braised Fennel Bulb-
small-medium fennel bulb - 1" sliced
1/4 cup Olive Oil
1/2 cup water
Splash of Kirschwasser (Cherry Brandy) or Orange Liqueur
Salt
Pepper

Tog Tog-
4 once legal sized fillets of Tautog
Fennel stalk and leaves - slice stalk in half
3 limes - thinly sliced
corn meal
salt
pepper
paprika

Preparation:

Cous Cous -
Heat large sauce pan to medium heat and cover bottom with olive oil. Once oil is hot, add garlic and onions and saute until onion begins to soften. Bring pan to medium high heat and add peppers and zucchini. Continue to saute/stir. When pepper softens, add chicken broth/water and chick peas. When broth begins to bubble, add cous cous, pine nuts and raisins. Salt and Pepper to taste. Stir until cous cous is mixed in. Cover pan and remove from heat. Let sit until ready.

Braised Fennel - 
Lay Fennel Bulb pieces on the bottom of a hot(medium-high) deep skillet, cover with oil, water and brandy/liqueur. Salt and Pepper to taste. Partially cover the pan to allow water to evaporate. Allow bulbs to braise ~25min until they soften and the bottom starts to caramelize.

Tog Tog -
Bring oven to 375F. On a lightly oiled baking sheet, lay fennel leaves and stalk, 1/2 of the sliced limes to create a bed for the fish. Salt, pepper and paprika the flesh side of the fillets to taste. Dust the flesh side of fillets with cornmeal. Lay fillets on bed of herbs. Squeeze 2-3 lime slices over fillets. Lay remaining lime slices on top of the fillets. Bake in the oven until done. ~20 min depending upon thickness.

To Serve:

Lay Tog Tog fillet on one side of the plate. Discard the herb bedding, but leave lime slices on top of fish. Compliment with a serving of fluffed cous cous. Lay a couple of pieces of the braised fennel bulbs on top of the cous cous. You may garnish the plate with cilantro. Serve and enjoy with your favorite beverage. :beer: Serves 4.

Note: It is best to time the fennel to be done just before serving. Also, grouper may be substituted for the tautog.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Dude, why you gotta be so weird. Can't you just say: Cook Tog. Put on top of rice. Eat.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I thought only girls eat things like Cous Cous...  i'll stick to rice and tatoes... but thanks for the recipe...


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

okimavich, that recipe sounds delicious.  

Was wondering, where can I find some tog? I've never seen tog in the markets. Maybe I'm not looking in the right places.  

I know, I should try catching some. I intend to try my luck in the near future. Sounds like they can be tricky to catch though. Was hoping there was a place that I could buy some in the meantime.

My wife was lucky enough to catch one recently. I just broiled a fillet with a little garlic butter, and salt & pepper. It was among the best fish I've tasted, anywhere in my life. Still have one fillet, but I'm afraid to use it, 'cause I don't know when I'll be lucky enough to get some more. I think I must be becoming a togaholic.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

You can find them in some of the asian markets like Lotte. They are usually in the live tanks, near the talapia and eels and such. They go for about 17$/pound. Figure about 3-4 lbs. per fish. Kinda pricey . . . but so is crack if ya think about it  They were on sale for $10/lb. at the Lotte grand opening in Germantown. Hope this helps.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> You can find them in some of the asian markets like Lotte. They are usually in the live tanks, near the talapia and eels and such. They go for about 17$/pound. Figure about 3-4 lbs. per fish. Kinda pricey . . . but so is crack if ya think about it  They were on sale for $10/lb. at the Lotte grand opening in Germantown. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the info F&C. That does sound expensive, but I can understand why. I'm gonna have to look for this Lotte real soon, sounds like a cool place. In the meantime, I'd better develop some togging skills.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> I thought only girls eat things like Cous Cous...  i'll stick to rice and tatoes... but thanks for the recipe...


The burgers and kimchee are over there.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Desperado said:


> okimavich, that recipe sounds delicious.
> 
> Was wondering, where can I find some tog? I've never seen tog in the markets. Maybe I'm not looking in the right places.
> 
> ...


Here's another recipe for tog. It's easier to do and our buddy f&c can attest to how good it tastes.  

I just happened to have a couple of fillets from a previous trip in the freezer and I wanted to use it. So this is what resulted.

I personally can't get myself to pay that much for a fish at a grocery store, but if you can't catch them, the asian stores are your best bet. The Lotte in Ellicott City (Rt40/Rt29) will carry them from time to time, too.

Welcome to the togaholics anonymous.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Dude, why you gotta be so weird. Can't you just say: Cook Tog. Put on top of rice. Eat.


I thought you would say, "slice up tog, dip in pepper paste. Eat."


----------

